# 2004 Sentra 1.8 Auto Trans problems



## myvols2002 (May 29, 2016)

Today after work I started my car to come home. I put it in D and the car started in second gear and not changing gears as I built up speed. I was running 50 miles per hour at around 3000 rpms. I pulled over and turned the car off for about 30 seconds and restarted it. The OD light started flashing. I pushed the OD button to turn it off and then back on and it went out. I put it in D and drove 60 miles with no problems. This car has about 350000 miles. I have flushed the fluid every 100000 miles. Anybody know what the problem could be and should I be concerned that the trans may be going out? Otherwise the car drives great.


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

This is about the same problem I'm having with my 01 2.0L sentra. Except mine's been sticking in first gear. It seems to only happen when taking off from a dead stop and a quick restart off the car fixes it.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Your transmission might be going out. My dad was having the exact same problem as you except his wouldn't fix with a restart, he shifts to D car refuses to change to second gear, and is stuck in first gear. He pulled over to the side and restarted the car, but it wouldn't change anything. Took it to a mechanic and found out the transmission is dead. 
Didn't cost us much though to get one from a donor in junkyards. It died earlier than expected though because he didn't flush the fluid every so often and ignored A/T check blinking light ?


Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

I haven't seen any A/T lights though. :/


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> I haven't seen any A/T lights though. :/


A/T lights sometimes came on only when he parked the car somewhere and shifted to P. Sometimes the light never came on. I don't know why there is no CEL code for this problem otherwise my dad would have taken the car for service. The only reason he didnt take it because he didn't know what A/T check was LOL

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> A/T lights sometimes came on only when he parked the car somewhere and shifted to P. Sometimes the light never came on. I don't know why there is no CEL code for this problem otherwise my dad would have taken the car for service. The only reason he didnt take it because he didn't know what A/T check was LOL
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


I do have a CEL for it though. "P0702 Output Shaft Revolution Sensor" or something to that tune.

Edit: I have replaced the VSS which didn't fix the issue.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> I do have a CEL for it though. "P0702 Output Shaft Revolution Sensor" or something to that tune.
> 
> Edit: I have replaced the VSS which didn't fix the issue.


LOL so why didn't you simply replaced it? There are two sensors for it yeah?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> LOL so why didn't you simply replaced it? There are two sensors for it yeah?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


I did replace it but as far as I understand there is only 1 sensor.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> I did replace it but as far as I understand there is only 1 sensor.


I mixed up. I wonder if Sentras have two sensors for ABS? Perhaps a faulty TCM?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> I mixed up. I wonder if Sentras have two sensors for ABS? Perhaps a faulty TCM?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


Well I thought about the ABS but I don't think mine has it. If it does it sure doesn't work. lol

I do think that my only option left would be a faulty TCM. :/

Edit: Looking through most autoparts stores and they don't seem to have any listed at all.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Accidentally quoted again. Deleted.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> Well I thought about the ABS but I don't think mine has it. If it does it sure doesn't work. lol
> 
> I do think that my only option left would be a faulty TCM. :/
> 
> Edit: Looking through most autoparts stores and they don't seem to have any listed at all.


How would a TCM affect the car exactly? I know its causes if its ruined but I dont know what its function.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> How would a TCM affect the car exactly? I know its causes if its ruined but I dont know what its function.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


TCM = Transmission Control Model. It literally controls the transmission. In my case I keep getting SES lights saying that there is a fult with the Revolution Sensor, "VSS" as everyone else calls it. My particular issue is that the Speedometer, Tripometer, and Odometer all seem to work fine. This suggests to me that the Sensor itself is fine and that there is a fault somewhere else. It could be the wiring harness or the TCM itself. The issue with the wiring harness is that everything seems to work perfectly. So I'm thinking that there is a problem with the TCM itself and it just thinks that the Revolution sensor is to blame.

Also I just noticed that this isn't my thread and that I've hijacked this poor guy's thread with my problems.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> TCM = Transmission Control Model. It literally controls the transmission. In my case I keep getting SES lights saying that there is a fult with the Revolution Sensor, "VSS" as everyone else calls it. My particular issue is that the Speedometer, Tripometer, and Odometer all seem to work fine. This suggests to me that the Sensor itself is fine and that there is a fault somewhere else. It could be the wiring harness or the TCM itself. The issue with the wiring harness is that everything seems to work perfectly. So I'm thinking that there is a problem with the TCM itself and it just thinks that the Revolution sensor is to blame.
> 
> Also I just noticed that this isn't my thread and that I've hijacked this poor guy's thread with my problems.


Checked out the Wikipedia article, but there it calls it TCU(Transmission Control Unit). Anyway I understand now what it's function. I was gonna ask if you checked your Vehicle Speed Sensor since its function kinda matches your current problem and you said you did so I'm guessing that the TCM or the wirings to it are screwed. You have pretty much replaced every sensor possible to your problem so might wanna check this. 

Well you guys do have similar issues so I wouldnt exactly call it hijacking. 

Question is why you didn't check this thing first? Just wondering.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> Checked out the Wikipedia article, but there it calls it TCU(Transmission Control Unit). Anyway I understand now what it's function. I was gonna ask if you checked your Vehicle Speed Sensor since its function kinda matches your current problem and you said you did so I'm guessing that the TCM or the wirings to it are screwed. You have pretty much replaced every sensor possible to your problem so might wanna check this.
> 
> Well you guys do have similar issues so I wouldnt exactly call it hijacking.
> 
> ...


I honestly didn't know where to find it until a few hours ago when I stumbled on it in the Factory service manual. Supposedly it is inside the car on the right side behind the kick pannel. I will look sometime tomorrow when I get the chance.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> I honestly didn't know where to find it until a few hours ago when I stumbled on it in the Factory service manual. Supposedly it is inside the car on the right side behind the kick pannel. I will look sometime tomorrow when I get the chance.


I swear to god, why can't manufacturers have a page in the Index part of the FSM that has a labelled diagram of whats under the hood. It would make my life so much easier.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> Edit: Looking through most autoparts stores and they don't seem to have any listed at all.


What Sentra do you have that does not have ABS? 0.0

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> What Sentra do you have that does not have ABS? 0.0
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


2001 Nissan Sentra SE


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> 2001 Nissan Sentra SE


Weren't 01 Sentra's known for being problematic?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> Weren't 01 Sentra's known for being problematic?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


No idea. It was originally bought for my niece as a car for college, then she got her truck and I wrecked mine. So I bought it from her. I don't know much about it except that for an 01 it's pretty behind the times.
SR20DE still uses a distributor instead of coil packs like other cars of it's year.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> No idea. It was originally bought for my niece as a car for college, then she got her truck and I wrecked mine. So I bought it from her. I don't know much about it except that for an 01 it's pretty behind the times.
> SR20DE still uses a distributor instead of coil packs like other cars of it's year.


Damn that's so old school. That thing should be in a museum. 

I was thinking, is it possible that any of your electronics components have failed like the alternator by any chances that's causing strange issues to your car? I mean if you replaced everything why it refuses to work properly? Could lack of power be a problem here?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

darktremor said:


> Damn that's so old school. That thing should be in a museum.
> 
> I was thinking, is it possible that any of your electronics components have failed like the alternator by any chances that's causing strange issues to your car? I mean if you replaced everything why it refuses to work properly? Could lack of power be a problem here?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


My alternator had malfunctioned in the past... Several of them actually. I finally think I got that sorted out but this issue seemed to appear right before I replaced the last alternator.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadow_Death said:


> My alternator had malfunctioned in the past... Several of them actually. I finally think I got that sorted out but this issue seemed to appear right before I replaced the last alternator.


Lel at this point I'd say screw it and replace the whole transmission. I mean what else is failing here?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------

